# Install EZ-Dumper with a bolt instead of their clamps?



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

I bought a used (short bed) dump insert from a guy for a decent price ($150) because it needs a patch to the floor (just going to do the whole thing). Based on pics, it looks just like an EZ-Dumper though it has no tags.

Question is this - it didn't come with any clamps. I called them directly and they want $80 plus shipping (and a local dealer wants $96) for the four clamps. Is there a reason why they use these clamps rather than just drilling a hole and running a Gr 5 or Gr 8 bolt through the frame of the insert like the red line in the pic below?










Thanks!


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

i think the claps are so you can remove simply, i don't see why you couldn't bolt it.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I had an ez dumper in my truck and just bolted it without a second thought.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Bolt it. Use plate under the bed to spread the load. you might have to shim them to deal with the corrugation of the floor. you don't want to crush the floor out of shape it will lead to cracking later.


----------

